# Software Fehler bei Humminbird 798ci Si



## BEDE (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo 

  Ich habe mir im Mai 2010 ein Humminbird 798ci Si bei der Firma Schlageter gekauft.
  Nun musste ich feststellen, dass in diesem Gerät die Leuchtfeuersektoren in der Navigationsansicht nicht angezeigt werden.
  Bei meinem alten Geonav Gerät werden diese einwandfrei angezeigt.

  Herr Schlageter sagte mir, dass dieser Fehler bei Navionics überprüft wurde und ein Fehler in der Software von Humminbird vorliegt. Dies wird aber voraussichtlich mit dem nächsten Update beseitigt werden. 

  Bei mir ist eine Navionics XG45 SKAGERRAK & KATTEGAT Vers.1.22 Karte eingesteckt.
  Auch mit dem jetzt allerneusten Humminbird Update Vers.5.21 werden die Leuchtfeuersektoren immer noch nicht angezeigt.

  Hat jemand von euch so ein Gerät mit dieser Karte ?
  Könntet ihr mal nachschauen, ob bei euren Geräten die Leuchtfeuersektoren angezeigt werden?
  In dem Kartenmenü muss aber „alle Details der Karte anzeigen“ eingestellt sein.
  Da ich nicht genau prüfen kann, ob der Fehler bei Navionics oder bei Humminbird liegt bitte ich um eure Hilfe.
  Falls die Leuchtfeuersektoren bei euren Geräten angezeigt werden ist eventuell meine Navionics Karte defekt.

  Hier noch ein Foto bei  http://www.luftmoped.de/navi.jpg  von meinem alten Navigationsgerät mit angezeigten Leuchtfeuersektoren.

  Für eine Info wäre ich dankbar

  Gruß Bernd


----------



## BEDE (31. März 2011)

*AW: Software Fehler bei Humminbird 798ci Si*

Hallo Allerseits

Leider habe ich bis heute weder von Navionics, noch von Humminbird eine Antwort erhalten, ob der Fehler bei der ganzen 700 Serie vorhanden ist.

  Mittlerweile ist das neue Update Vers. 5.450 für das798ci Si herausgekommen.

  Gegenüber der Vers. 5.21 werden auf der Karte einige Details mehr angezeigt.

  Die Leuchtfeuersektoren werden aber immer noch nicht angezeigt. 

Kann denn jemand, der ein Humminbird 798ci Si hat mal nachschauen, ob bei ihm die Leuchtfeuersektoren angezeigt werden.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## TG Uwe (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Software Fehler bei Humminbird 798ci Si*

Moin Bernd 
Habe das Humminbird 798 mit der gleichen Karte wie du , nur in der Version 1.20 ( Jahrgang 2008 ) gebraucht gekauft .
Habe die Karte noch nicht sehr lange und noch nicht ausreichend auf der Elbe überprüft . Werde ich aber mal nachholen und dann mal schauen ob Leuchtfeuer angezeigt wird . Oder müßte ich das schon erkennen wenn ich nur in der Karte rumscrolle ?
Firmware Version weiß ich jetzt gerade nicht ,aber ziemlich neu mit switch Fire .
Werde morgen mal schauen .
Hast du in allen Ansichten probiert ? Karte in welchen Schacht ?
Habe gerade ne neue GPS Antenne bei Schlageter gekauft , meine Externe aufn Dach vom Boot ist voll Wasser gewesen und defekt.
Hast du schon gute Erfahrungen auf der Ostsee mit dem 798 gemacht ? 
Treibe mich in der Lübecker Bucht , Aabenraa / Als Dänemark usw rum . Immer den Mefos hinterher 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## BEDE (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Software Fehler bei Humminbird 798ci Si*

Hallo Uwe 

Die Leuchtfeuer werden angezeigt.

Die Leuchtfeuersektoren aber nicht.
Um das einzusehen reicht das rumscrollen auf der Karte aus.

Ich habe schon alles probiert alle Ansichten Karte Schacht links und rechts u.s.w.

Aber es sieht so aus das nicht nur mein Gerät sondern alle 798 Geräte diesen Fehler haben.

Für die Ostsee ist das Gerät super. 
Da wo eine Sichel angezeigt wird ist auch Fisch. Auch ein Schwarm wird sauber angezeigt.
Die Untergrundgegebenheiten sind gut zu erkennen. 
Und jetzt kann man auch noch die Seiten abtasten.
Soweit bin ich mit dem Gerät zufrieden.

Wir fahren von Großenbrode aus raus und mit dem Gerät gab es noch keine Fahrt wo wir ohne Fisch nach Hause gekommen sind.
Vielleicht sieht man sich mal auf der Ostsee. 

Gruß Bernd


----------

